# Any family motorhomers out there?



## 127512 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,

We are looking to get in touch with any other people who fancy meeting up for some trips in the autumn. Its just the two of us and our daughter (8), so anyone similar please get in touch ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mark

Whereabouts in the world are you? You can fill in your location in your forum profile. This might help people who would want to meet up.

You should probably think of subscribing: >> click to see advantages of subscribing <<

>> how to subscribe <<

Gerald


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are a family of 4, with Lewis age 10 and Hannah 13. What age is your daughter? What is your location?


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Family of 3 with Daughter aged 9

Get away to quite a few shows and during the holidays can normally be found around Chertsey using our yearly passes for legoland and Chessington.

Kayleigh loves meeting new friends at shows if your going to Shepton in a fortnights time.

Kevin


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Could this be of interest to familes? Family Motorhomers Club


----------



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Mark we are also in West Susses and go away quite often with our 9 year old Grand Doughter 
often to the new forest


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

schnauzer1 said:


> Could this be of interest to familes? Family Motorhomers Club


Is that right. ?? It only has 2 members ???
This a new thing..

Personally we go to MCC rallies, great for the grandkids.


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Guess eveyone has to start somewhere


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have signed up, but I sign up to anything :roll:


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We're a family of 3. Our daughter will be 4 this Sep. We've just spent the weekend at Littlehampton CC site visiting Arundel

Guy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are also a family of 3 with 10 year old daughter. 

We do the C&CC rallies alot and many of them have families also involved. 

We are going with S. Lincs da this weekend sounds an excellent weekend for children and many of their members have children under 12. 

Not signed up yet but will, forgot all about it. 

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are also a family of 3 with 10 year old daughter. 

We do the C&CC rallies alot and many of them have families also involved. 

We are going with S. Lincs da this weekend sounds an excellent weekend for children and many of their members have children under 12. 

Not signed up yet but will, forgot all about it. 

Mandy

Just signed up, blimey could hear the echo in there it was so empty, come on you lot, sign up it could be useful one day.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Me and Sal have 6 kids ranging from 18 years to 5 months old :lol:

Although motorhomers at heart, we can't afford one (big enough), so have a big caravan instead. If were allowed, we are always willing to attend meets, especially family orientated ones.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we have a little girl, although she only 5. There are normally other families on MHF rallies and meets so your daughter will more than often have company.

What I do like about them though is the children are well behaved and play quietly. I would hate attending a rally for a much needed break and have un-controlled children kicking balls etc at the side of vans etc and shouting and screaming and arguing. 

If you have spent any time in Spain you will have noticed that families go out as a family and everyone joins in but the children are as well behaved as the adults. Thats how I have found MHf rallies.

stew


----------

